# Share your best offshore grill recipes



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

My new to me boat gets delivered tomorrow, i'm getting a grill to use while offshore. What are some of your favorite offshore recipes, fish type, dry ingredients, wet ingredients, ceviche style, grilled, you name it, let's hear it! 

I'll start it off, one of the most simple recipes I learned was...
Snapper
Lemon Pepper and Zesty Italian Dressing
Quick marinade for 15-30 minutes and slap it on the grill, on a sandwich or alone I thought it was amazing!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything on a boat tastes better than on land. But, our go-tos:
-- conecuh sausage, either with a cheese plate or as dawgs on a bun
-- Bubba burgers, standard way
-- snapper like you do it works great!
we have a galley, so one of our favs is a taco bar. Pre-cooked taco meat heated in the microwave. Damn just made myself hungry.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Something out of season grilled with Tonys, butter and a squeeze of lime juice wrapped in a toasted corn tortilla with slaw made your way and chili lime aioli. MMM good with the juice running down your arm and a cold beer!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sliced chicken boobies or tenderloins marinated in Italian dressing with the dry ranch dip mixed in. Keep them in a ziplock until ready and then use them a finger food. Also Conecuh with buns and spicy mustard


----------

